# Exercise Music



## brg240 (May 21, 2012)

Hey ladies  I thought perhaphs we should share our fave workout music. 

My list is like 99% hip hop. But CCM and Gospel is great. So please do share.  
(My old playlist for jogging was Kwaya Ya Uinjilisti Kijtonyama Luthern Church's - Simba Wa Yuda, 3rd Wave - Looking for The Day, Fred Hammond - Bread of Life,  and Hezekiah Walker - God Favored Me.)

Anyway here you go

Swoope - Schizo Hollow Dreams interlude ft. Tedashii
DA T.R.U.T.H.  - The Whole Truth
Lecrae - Spazz
Flame - Joyful Noise
The Ambassador - Gimme Dat!
Trip Lee - One Sixteen 
DA T.R.U.T.H. - Impossible 
DA T.R.U.T.H. - Can't Believe
DA T.R.U.T.H. - Brainwashed Feat. Prayzi 
Da T.R.U.T.H - Do it For You Feat. Irving Washington
DA'T.R.U.T.H. - AIN'T GOIN' BACK feat. MALSKI
Da T.R.U.T.H. - I Am Alive '_He turns weeping to dancing, mourning and morning... His favor’s forever and ever, homey!/so now I leap for joy/like dancing in the middle of the aisle/_' :reddancer: This song definetly lifts my spirtis when i jog.
Da T.R.U.T.H. - Legend
Da T.R.U.T.H. - Trumpet Blow ft. Trip Lee
Da' T.R.U.T.H. - Talk to You ft. GP
Da T.R.U.T.H -That Great Day (remix)
Da' T.R.U.T.H - Suitcase (feat. Jahaziel, Stephen the Levite & Swoope)
Gemstones - Where Would I Be
Gemstones - Running
Gemstones - "Dear God" (ft. Shayla G, Hi-Money, Dat Bizness, B. Sport)
Gemstones XL feat. Sa'alek (I wouldn't listen to this while you work out maybe before?)

Tedashii - 26's ft. Lecrae
Tedashii- Fresh
Tedashii - Work
Tedashii - I'm A Believer feat. Trip Lee & Soyé
Tedashii - Identity Crisis Intro
Tedashii - Make War ft Flame
Tedashii - Transformers feat. Lecrae & Trip Lee
Tedashii Go Until I'm Gone  ft. Thi'sl
DJ Official - On my 116 ft. Lecrae, Tedashii, Sho Baraka, Trip Lee
DJ Official Chisel Me (ft. Thi'sl, Json, K-Drama, Tedashii)
DJ Official - Go  ft. H.G.A., Tedashii
DJ Official ft. Trip Lee, Sho Baraka - Work (Eyes Open Remix)
Json - Run
Json - What It Do (feat. Titus & Trip Lee) 
Json - Fight (Feat. Thi'sl & MikeREAL)
J. Johnson - Ovacomaz
Canon - Spaceship (feat. PRo)
Canon - Poppin' Off ft. Suzy Rock
Andy Mineo - The Cross
Kareem Manuel -I Got Proof feat. Lecrae

Albums
Kambino - Reach
K-Drama - We Fit: The Workout Plan


Your's?


----------



## Deluxe (May 21, 2012)

Something Bigger - Mary Mary
Talk to Me - Abandon
Feel It In Your Heart - Abandon
Movin' - Group 1 Crew
I Am Not Alone - Trin-i-tee 5:7
Music - Beckah Shae
Move - MercyMe
Save Somebody - Deitrick Haddon
Getcha Hands Up - Press Play
I Give My Love - Press Play
He's AAA Able - The Nevels Sisters, PK & Lecrae
No Walking Away - Rhema Soul
No Muzick - Mali Music
Incredible - Jai
Go Harder - Michelle Bonilla
I the Beast - Json
Let You In - Kutless

This is my running music.  It was difficult from me to transition from secular, its still a struggle sometimes.  I always feel more positive and energized after I workout to Christian music.


----------



## brg240 (May 21, 2012)

Deluxe said:


> This is my running music. It was difficult from me to transition from secular, its still a struggle sometimes. I always feel more positive and energized after I workout to Christian music.


 
I'll check theses songs out, thanks 

I always feel more positive and energized too.  And whenever i hear something like 'go hard', 'we're overcomers' or 'we can do all things through christ' i just push harder


----------



## momi (May 21, 2012)

Whoop Whoop! 

Thanks - my playlist is so lame and over "played" lol.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 21, 2012)

momi said:
			
		

> Whoop Whoop!
> 
> Thanks - my playlist is so lame and over "played" lol.



It's nice to see you on this side


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 21, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 21, 2012)

Most of Kirk franklin and Mary Mary are pretty upbeat for excercise


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 21, 2012)

Sorry I think my fingers are bigger than the key pad


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 21, 2012)

.......,,............


----------



## gvin89 (May 29, 2012)

Youthful praise!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2012)

I'm coming back... holding my spot.


----------



## Laela (Jun 4, 2012)

Fred Hammond has some great music to get fit to while praising... was just enjoying "This is the Day"

I also get moving to African/Caribbean gospel ... stress relievers.... free, happy music..

Tobina

System ya Kapungala 

Saluti 

Sibekiwe

Obrigado

My God is Good O

You Will Carry My Load

Simba Wa Yuda!

Dunda

Lift up Jesus 

World Changers


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWK7b6pbGTs&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgmmsesKQKE


----------



## Laela (Jun 5, 2012)

^^ think I found a new workout song (second one)!  love it...  thanks for posting that!   


I love that Papa San is using his talent and gift to bring others back to God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 5, 2012)

^^lol, everybody go in, or your out...he aint lie...


----------



## Laela (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, that got me.. that and "sinfully fat"..  

I'm laughing but that song is really deep.


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2012)

Had a good work out to these today....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y9GQNdcQmY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKJPXUM9reE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve_s711FxBE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIs8ivHbq2M


brg240..did you abandon your thread?


----------



## brg240 (Jun 21, 2012)

Laela yes  I'm sorry I'm really forgetful. I always end up forgetting about threads i make :/ 

hmm let's see. Hallelujuh by Lecrae is good to work out to

I'm going to check out all the songs posted


----------



## A.Marie (Jul 1, 2012)

Laela said:


> Fred Hammond has some great music to get fit to while praising... was just enjoying "This is the Day"
> 
> I also get moving to African/Caribbean gospel ... stress relievers.... free, happy music..
> 
> ...



Love this list!  I have never heard of these artists but enjoyed the music.


----------



## Laela (Jul 4, 2012)

A.Marie... I'm glad you enjoyed the music!


----------



## ree.denise (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I just downloaded K Drama We Fit CD!!!


----------



## Sosa (Jul 16, 2012)

When I DO workout, I listen to Skillet (loooooove them!) and DJ Nicholas.

I'd post links but I'm on my phone :-(


----------



## HolisticHoney (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies for posting this. I never heard of some of these except for Da Truth and Fred Hammond. 

Lately I've been getting it in with my Body Gospel DVD's which have praise music in it.

I'll have to download some of these for my independent work outs


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great thread! I also just bought Body Gospel which has great music.


----------



## LiciaB (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome thread! I really needed this! Off to iTunes I go


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 26, 2012)

@Laela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59C5nneXhQM

I think I lost 5 pounds on this song


thanks for introducing me to african music


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNkQQnJhnUI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY4kprn99bQ


----------



## Laela (Nov 27, 2012)

YVW sis!  That Keke would make you lose weight too, _oui_...     




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59C5nneXhQM
> 
> ...


----------

